# Now is the Time for Resin!



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

i wasn't sure where to post this, and it's not really much of rumor, but rather more of a realization, but damn good one, if you're into Forge World product:

http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/search/label/news%2Frumors

this was as of 01-23-09. i read this on Sunday, and made an order immediately. i checked the math for the Reaver Titan that the BoLS guys listed on their site for the USD price and their calculation is accurate.

the order that i placed cost me GBP 65.32, so it came out to about $90 USD.

happy shopping.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Great news for people who live in the states who have been looking at or debating whether or not to get Forge World items. Great find mate. Makes my Eldar Vehicle Upgrade Packs, Wave Serpent Weapons Turrets and the Avatar I need a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## AledM (Jan 10, 2009)

Ye, I know its great you get forgeworld stuff cheap and all... but posting how its so great that you can now get *warhammer figures* cheaper when the *UKs economy is in recession* isn't cool tbh. 
Alot of people in the UK have lost their homes and alot of their posessions or gone deep into debt because of this economic downturn.

Think before you post...


Edit and before any1 says something along the lines of" Yes but if we buy alot then thats money going back into the British economy - thereby helping the situation" yes i realise that. Just could posts like these be made in a more tactful way, not basically saying "The UK's currency value is down like hell quickly buy all the stuff while its cheap!"


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, 'cos we know its all rosy and fine in the states right now. They are having a hard time of it too.

You could get a friend with US$ to buy some stuff for you now and then pay them back in 18 months when the £ has (hopefully) recovered. If the £vs$ returns to the point it was about a year ago (roughly 1:2) then them buying a reaver titan will cost them $737.16 (£538.30) and then you buy it back for £368.58 in 18 months. (and then sell it on Ebay for £500 :grin: )


So, anybody got $737.16 they can loan me for 18 months at 0% interest? I'll buy you a cookie


----------



## AledM (Jan 10, 2009)

koppo said:


> Yeah, 'cos we know its all rosy and fine in the states right now. They are having a hard time of it too.
> 
> You could get a friend with US$ to buy some stuff for you now and then pay them back in 18 months when the £ has (hopefully) recovered. If the £vs$ returns to the point it was about a year ago (roughly 1:2) then them buying a reaver titan will cost them $737.16 (£538.30) and then you buy it back for £368.58 in 18 months. (and then sell it on Ebay for £500 :grin: )
> 
> ...



Its probably better in the states than in the UK. 1 pound sterling to 2 dollars a few months ago to a down to 1.37 dollars per pound is a HUGE drop.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It certainly is, although I know a lot of people took advantage of the performance of the pound at that time too. Swings and roundabouts really.

Bottom line is, if you're in the US, get some Forgeworld in. Keeps the chaps at Forgeworld happy, the guys in the US happy.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

AledM said:


> Its probably better in the states than in the UK. 1 pound sterling to 2 dollars a few months ago to a down to 1.37 dollars per pound is a HUGE drop.



Not by a whole bunch. We've been dealing with this for the past 2 years now. there finally looks to be a light at the end of the dark tunnel, but I don't think it's quite done being abysmal on this side of the pond.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Syph said:


> It certainly is, although I know a lot of people took advantage of the performance of the pound at that time too. Swings and roundabouts really.
> 
> Bottom line is, if you're in the US, get some Forgeworld in. Keeps the chaps at Forgeworld happy, the guys in the US happy.


Damn right, some of us did. 
*Hugs motherboard*


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Bleh, a week ago it was still~1.8-1, so I lost about .50 on the dollar when I ordered my R'Myr.

Unrelated question: Do any of you get confirmation emails when you order something from FW, and how long does it usually take to get to the east-coast US?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

BS. It was 1.46 two and three weeks ago when I started sechduling my FW order on the site for the US chaps. Since then it dropped a dime. I do not recall the last time it was 1.80 to 1.00.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

AledM said:


> Ye, I know its great you get forgeworld stuff cheap and all... but posting how its so great that you can now get *warhammer figures* cheaper when the *UKs economy is in recession* isn't cool tbh.
> Alot of people in the UK have lost their homes and alot of their posessions or gone deep into debt because of this economic downturn.
> 
> Think before you post...


Last I checked most of the world economy was in, or sliding towards recession. But honestly, getting upset with someone because they've dared to point out that something is cheaper for those in the US now?

At no point did he mention that this was a "cool" thing or do anything but point out now is a good time to buy from Forgeworld from abroad

As much as I'm sad to read from your post that you may have personally been effected by the recession, is getting stressy with people because they point out on an internet forum that they can get something for cheap due to out rapily devaluing currency not a little over the top?


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks for being cool headed about this Critta, +rep. for you.

and that's the whole point: i'm simply pointing out that if you have the funds available to purchase from Forge World, then now is the time to do it.

it has *nothing* to do with celebrating a crappy global economy, or a comparison of how good the US has it compared to the UK.

but for the record: this thread was not meant to offend any one, particular Britons, or any person living in/hailing from the UK.

you can safely assume that most of us are hurting for cash, so i don't think there is any thing wrong to buy something cheaper when there is a chance to do so.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Critta said:


> Last I checked most of the world economy was in, or sliding towards recession. But honestly, getting upset with someone because they've dared to point out that something is cheaper for those in the US now?
> 
> At no point did he mention that this was a "cool" thing or do anything but point out now is a good time to buy from Forgeworld from abroad
> 
> As much as I'm sad to read from your post that you may have personally been effected by the recession, is getting stressy with people because they point out on an internet forum that they can get something for cheap due to out rapily devaluing currency not a little over the top?


Wait, I thought there was some written rule that everything on a internet forum had to be over the top? I am sure it was right next to the one where it requires all posters to take every contradiction to them as a personal insult and respond in kind. :laugh:

Okay, that doesn't help this thread at all... other then perhaps attempting to lighten things a bit.

Eh, good luck to our British Brothers. However, capitalist economies follow the "your loss is my gain" approach to economic recession. Cold hearted as it is. Besides, now that buying British is cheaper, we can buy more! See, the universe balance out.

Psst! Other then Dr. Who and miniatures, what does merry old England export?


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> BS. It was 1.46 two and three weeks ago when I started sechduling my FW order on the site for the US chaps. Since then it dropped a dime. I do not recall the last time it was 1.80 to 1.00.


Whoops, lol, the converter I was using was wrong then.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

To be honest the US and most of the other countries have been getting screwed over for years with GW prices ,even more than the brits ,so it probably evens out if they can get stuff cheaper now. 
I just want to see nice painted armies I don't care how much they cost people. I normally buy my stuff second hand anyway.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

Still 1.395 via real time quotes...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Please keep the thread on topic which is the fact that you can purchase FW stuff at a great price from abroad unlike before. If you wish to discuss recessions and dollar values and such, take it to the World News forum where it belongs.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

So would any of you fine American chaps (or chapettes) like to buy me a FW Dreadnought plus some other Marine based bits and bobs- I promise I'll pay you back, as soon as the £ hits 1:2 with the dollar again :biggrin:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

i bought some FW dreadnoughts for less then the GW dreads cost. Very happy with my order. when i ordered exchange was at 1.46 and when they charged me almost 2 weeks later it had raised a bit to 1.52. Not that its gonna screw you a whole lot(could possibly even be lower) but be aware that they will use the exchange rate at the time of charge not the time of order. 

@ Trando, takes a little under a month to recieve FW to US(im on west coast, not sure what kind of a time difference that would make). Also, they will send you a confirmation that they recieved your order but no kind of emails concerning delivery or shipping. Not sure if they send one with express delivery.

Edit: Just realized that makes it easier for us to get free express shipping. Only need to spend about 350$ now instead of 475$ when GBP was at 1.9 to dollar. I may be putting my tax refund dollars to work for the UK economy this season.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Forge world delivery times are kind of random regardless of where you are. Grats to people getting cheap stuff.

There's really nothing to complain about this side of the pond. Actually a lower value on the currency tends to be good for jobs, as this becomes a good place to make stuff and export it. If forge world get a ton of new orders from the US they will hire more guys, and that's repeated elsewhere.

A low currency is only a problem if we wanted to buy something made in the US. Do they make anything in the states other than cars and pornography? :no:


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

We don't even make cars anymore. So just porn. And even they are asking for a bailout.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Pauly55 said:


> We don't even make cars anymore. So just porn. And even they are asking for a bailout.


Again, like Wraith said, let's keep on topic. -Syph


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, every single day I go on xe.com to check the daily currency and wait to buy FW. (yeah, I'm a geek) I'm going to wait a bit and see if it drops any more.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

so what is the exchange rate as of today?


----------



## Marshal Balian (Apr 25, 2008)

Last I looked it was about 1 US = .71 GBP right now. I am a geek just like gwmaniac and waiting.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Ive heard it will get down as low to 1:1 but who knows. Its has had small spikes but continues to drop.


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

koppo said:


> So, anybody got $737.16 they can loan me for 18 months at 0% interest? I'll buy you a cookie


I wish I had $0.16. At least I paid tuition for the semester....


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

so any one made an order besides me?

i purchased two sets of Khornate chain axes, two sets of the Red Scorpions upgrade kit and Inquisitor Solomon Lok.


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

Since I am living in the UK, but I have still an account in Germany and euros left, I order the greater daemon of Khorne . And shipping was cheap because it was send to the UK, but I payed with Euros!

b.anthracis


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I am going to wait and see if it drops any more. If the UK is finally catching up to the US it should drop a bit more and make things cheaper 

Plus I never really liked FW but there are a few things that make me feel all worm and fuzzy inside when I see them


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Im looking to order a bio-titan from FW if my plan of kitbashing 3 carnifexs goes south in making my own titan-ish creation


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Its leveling out finally. 1.43 USD per pound.


----------



## wd6669 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm from canada so the pound is still high but i ordered a plague marine conversion and 2 renegade militia conversions


----------

